# 85 Pulsar Front end on a B11 85 Sentra



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

GUESS WHAT I DID??? Yup! I put the front end of a 86 Pulsar on my 86 Sentra... the whole thing bolted up exactly, except for the fenders which I had to trim a little bit with a grinding wheel.... Otherwise it looks really cool cause it's a 86 Sentra Wagon with a Pulsar front end, it looks longer, it's cool, I like it.. I'll post pics tomorrow *Tuesday* so check back then!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I thought I was crazy.

Wait a minute. You mean I could put this front.........










on my B11............










I wonder how that would look.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

sounds crazy to me ....anyway..looking forward to see the pics..


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

that still make some sens since they almost got the same chassis...same engine,same brake...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *I thought I was crazy.
> 
> Wait a minute. You mean I could put this front.........
> 
> ...


 hey myet . the wing for that pulsar could possibly work for ur b11


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm not sure I would like the result, but I would LOVE to see it anyway!  In the past I've eyeballed an '87 B12 Sport Coupe [like CrazyMart's] and it looked like you could put that whole nose from it on a B12 sedan. Anyone want to give that a go?


----------



## gspot (Oct 29, 2002)

Somebody in Australia did a similar thing with that front end. They actually have a Pulsar and an EXA and someone did a cross breed. I forget the site it is on. If I can find it I will post a pic.


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

Here is the pic gspot is talking about. It's a Pulsar ET and EXA:


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

no offence, but that is an ugly ass front clip, but it is 10 x's more areodinamic comparied to the sentra


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey the e16 needs all the help it can get ..


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *hey the e16 needs all the help it can get .. *


Amen to that. Although power wise, it's not too bad... so long as you're the only one in your car.

I like the look with the Pulsar front end. I wonder if a N13 pulsar front would fit on a B12 Sentra.... hmmm... *dreams*


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Not so hip on the looks, but dude is taking pride in his ride....Very unique. More power to ya bro


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what parts would you need to make this happen?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

the smart part of the brain....


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

red_devil said:


> *the smart part of the brain.... *


You mean the part which concenrates on Women, or the other 2%?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Ranex said:


> *You mean the part which concenrates on Women, or the other 2%? *


 hahah

hey myet, you guan do this?

and woudl the KN13 than fit on the b12?


----------

